# How much does your pony weigh??



## cherylmills (4 February 2010)

Hi..My Welsh Section C weighed in tonight at 350kg and I wondered how that compared to other peoples ponies? He's always been a stocky gelding and has a very wide chest so will never be stick thin but it would be nice to know what other sections C's are like? I know I have to keep it down with spring coming but work starts again the end of this month after winter off so were tip top for the jumping season


----------



## mrsdickinson (4 February 2010)

800kg, 15.3 Maxi Cob


----------



## phoebeast (4 February 2010)

300kg 12.3hh dartmoor type thing
450kg 14.1hh sec d
550kg 16.1hh TB


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (4 February 2010)

My 14.2hh MW  is about 450kgs


----------



## WandaMare (4 February 2010)

Cob cross 15.2hh 560kg
NF pony 13.2hh  350kg


----------



## gillianfleming (4 February 2010)

14.1hh riding pony 345kg
13.3hh fell 440kg
14.1hh connemara 480kg


----------



## lilym (4 February 2010)

13HH ish 5 year old sectionC NOT overweight, 363kg, 14.1hh welsh D proper old fashioned cob, not the fashionable light of bone type 510kg  14hh cob 480kg.


----------



## CrazyMare (4 February 2010)

13.1h pony mare - 376kg on a Baileys tape. Seems alot, but you can see her ribs, shes just a solid type.


----------



## cherylmills (4 February 2010)

Wow thanx guys for the responses...it's good to know everyones on the same track with weights. All my pony has had this year is Healthy Hoof and he seems to be doin OK  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 our stables has my 13.2 sec c, a 15.2 IDx, a 15.1 retired l/w TB and a 16.2 TB.  It gets interesting when it's dinner time - wot the TB's leave the welsh's are always happy to try and steal


----------



## kezimac (4 February 2010)

15.3hh idxtb 475kgon a weigh tape - you can feel her ribs so she about right - was advised by d and h nutritionlist 475-480kg


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (5 February 2010)

Cleanboots2 - 800kg for a 15.3? I have a 15.3 cob x and he was weighed on the vets scales at 583kg. I got a slapped wrist and instructions that he had to lose at least 50kg! He's now down to 530kg and he's still got plenty of meat on him. 800kg sounds humungus!


----------



## Kallibear (5 February 2010)

I was just about to say that! 800kg???!!! 

I have a very good eye for weights and can usually guess within 20kg in real life. And even a large fit well muscled clydedale rarely weights more that 800kg!!!  800kg for a 15.3HH cob is enourmous. Kalli, 16.3hh of HW hunter with an incredibly deep chest only weights 650kg. My old 15.3hh cob (middle to HW weight type) weighted 560kg when fit.

My 14.1ish scrawny baby cob (big hay belly, not much else) weights 403kg (I guessed 400kg 
	
	
		
		
	


	




). 350kg for a welsh C sounds about right, maybe a little plump, depending on  his size and build.


----------



## AngieandBen (5 February 2010)

My 14.1hh Welsh x Arab weighs in at 400kilos


----------



## CeeBee (5 February 2010)

My 16.1 Full Irish Draught 673 kg and I thought he was overweight - he's a huge horse!


----------



## Riverboy (5 February 2010)

16.3/17hh TB is approx 510 kg - last week, we weigh tape him every week as he's tough to keep weight on and looking well - vet said he'd ideally have a little more on than this but to look at he has a nice covering so we're just keeping on with it...

800kgs?! that sounds like a huge amount...

t x


----------



## picolenicole (5 February 2010)

Feel much better now, as i weigh taped my 14.2 cob and he is 475kg so sounds about right now!! Yeah thought he was fat, but maybe not then.


----------



## mrsdickinson (5 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Cleanboots2 - 800kg for a 15.3? I have a 15.3 cob x and he was weighed on the vets scales at 583kg. I got a slapped wrist and instructions that he had to lose at least 50kg! He's now down to 530kg and he's still got plenty of meat on him. 800kg sounds humungus! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I knew some one would say this 
	
	
		
		
	


	




He is a shire actually, fit as a fiddle, goes hunting but he is a full up Clydesdale.
Not overweight at all. x


----------



## Boxers (5 February 2010)

14.1hh warmblood (Toby in my sig) back in July at Trailblazer SJ Finals he was 397Kg on the scales and 405Kg with the weightape.


----------

